# Important info: problem with new Solarmeter 6.5 UV meters



## lilacdragon2007 (Dec 2, 2006)

Important information for anyone who has purchased a new Solarmeter 6.5 UV Index Meter since September 2015.
A problem has been identified with the latest batch of meters, which is caused by a new component in the filtration system incorrectly allowing some longer-wavelength UVA through. This is causing inaccurate readings with reptile lamps and low level sunlight.
Solarmeter are resolving the problem as swiftly as they can. Please read this web page for details:
Problem with Solarmeter 6.5 UV Index Meter - May 2016
Please share this with other herp keepers who may have recently purchased a meter.

Frances Baines
UV Guide UK


----------



## lilacdragon2007 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Update: ZooMed UV Index meters also affected*

Update: ZooMed have now confirmed that some of their UV Index Meters are from the same batch. These are ZooMed "Digital UV Index Radiometers", serial numbers 5228 - 5274. ZooMed are also accepting returns for free replacement of the affected filter set. I've revised the web page on UVGuideUK, for details: Problem with Solarmeter 6.5 UV Index Meter - May 2016


----------



## lilacdragon2007 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Solarmeter 6.5 UV Meter problem - SORTED*

Solarmeter 6.5 meters are now available again! A fault in a component led to recall of a batch manufactured between Sept 2015 and April 2016. The problem's been sorted. New meters are now on sale. New Solarmeter 6.5 meters will have serial numbers 03600 and above.
If you're concerned that you might still have a faulty meter, check this web page for the affected serial numbers: Problem with Solarmeter 6.5 UV Index Meter - May 2016 - now solved 10th July 2016


----------

